# Can't choose to buy game system



## bradzx (Jul 26, 2012)

One of my friend offer me to buy PS3 or Xbox 360 with buy one game for me.  Man, I can't choose two of them.  I do want have Xbox 360 for Tales of Vesperia or PS3 for Tales of Grace f.  I can't choose because both games are best rpg game ever.  So I need your help for best choice.  So please vote one of game that you like the most that you has played before or rumor about those game are best.  I will check final result in three days.


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2012)

Well You have to pay for xbox live , psn is free. Even  if it does get serviced once a month. That was the sell point for me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

Flip a coin.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Flip a coin.


Lol.  Well I wish I can do that, but I don't whine myself too much if I pick wrong choice.  So vote is better way.  Thank for your offer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 26, 2012)

They're both fine systems, I wouldn't say one is better than the other.

It really depends on what your friends play on. If that's not a factor, then it's just preference.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 26, 2012)

I know both are the best.  But my friend offer me to get one game system and one game buy for me.  But I cant choose both.  I have to pick one.  So just vote for me for best choice.  I know both are best game and game system.  But still, I have to pick one game system and one game.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 26, 2012)

i say ps3 mainly cause psn is free(unless you choose to get a plus account)

and im an rpg gamer and there are alot of good rpgs that are on ps3(not all are xbox360)

some of the xbox 360 exclusive rpg's were ported to ps3(if that is the right term)


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 26, 2012)

I would say to you go for the PS3 because i have purchased both consoles and i've kept the PS3, the free online play was a factor.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2012)

take some of the exclusives in mind when buying, I know the exclusives between the PS3 and 360 are limited but I would imagine that should be the deciding factor


----------



## bradzx (Jul 26, 2012)

Dark and Eye - Please vote for ps3.

Dark - There are alot rpg game for ps3?  Hmm...

Eye - Free online play?  How come they are free online play?  Like play old game ps1?


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2012)

DarkShinigami said:


> i say ps3 mainly cause psn is free(unless you choose to get a plus account)
> 
> and im an rpg gamer and there are alot of good rpgs that are on ps3(not all are xbox360)
> 
> some of the xbox 360 exclusive rpg's were ported to ps3(if that is the right term)


I got plus for three months for the free games, $20 for 6 $40 games is pretty good


----------



## bradzx (Jul 26, 2012)

Three...month...for free games?   o.o


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 26, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Dark and Eye - Please vote for ps3.
> 
> Dark - There are alot rpg game for ps3?  Hmm...
> 
> Eye - Free online play?  How come they are free online play?  Like play old game ps1?



I entered my vote before my post.

The free online play is what it says, if you wanna play multiplayer online there's no charge unlike the 360.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

If you have some friends you can go in on a family plan for xbox live. 3 of my friends and i got a year for 25$ each. PSN is free but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 26, 2012)

It seems you're a little confused here, so let me clarify a few things.

The PS3 has free online multiplayer, meaning you can go online and play Call of Duty or whatever multiplayer game online with your friends for free. You also get access to the PlayStation Store, which allows you to BUY games (such as PS1 or PS2 classics) or download demos for free. That's it. You can buy a monthly subscription of PlayStation Plus, which offers some discounts on some games, early access to some demos, and some usually crappy games they give away for free. 

The Xbox 360 has a pay-to-play online multiplayer. If you wanted to play Call of Duty or whatever multiplayer game online with your friends, you'd have to pay for a subscription to Xbox Live. Out of the two online experiences, Xbox Live is far superior to the PS3, but mostly because it's more stable and has more players along with other various features. This is why you should follow Guilds advice and just get whichever your friends play the most.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 26, 2012)

@op
In case you don't get it, the ps3 lets you play online multiplayer for free, NOT FREE PSX GAMES.
While you have to pay every month to play online on the xbox.
The ps3 is a better choice for rpg's (Versus   and all)
I voted for ps3.
About what what tom said, there a paying service called playstation network plus, that gives you more functions like free games but you have to pay like xbox live.
Please, try to fix your grammar. Nor you can write proprely nor even read and get the points.
Try reading books, it could help you.
Edit: Ninja'd by Suprgamr.


----------



## xgambit (Jul 26, 2012)

There is no question, the PS3 beats the 360 in every way unless you absolutely have to have all the games that are exclusives. I once debated getting a 360, was always a bit lukewarm, ultimately decided against it and based on recent sales trends, I am seeing my own intuitive wisdom. Go with the wisdom!


----------



## xgambit (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, dude, you can't help the mistakes for your name, your choice is so obscure and close to the far more recognized word 'anime,' you are GOING to get that mistake, especially when two very similar letters are transposed so close. Blame mortality, man!


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 26, 2012)

if you are a "tales of" fan
with the ps3 you

you get
Tales of Grace f
tales of xillia (maybe tales of xillia 2) next year (2013)
and a
.000000000000000000000000000000000001% that Tales of Vesperia, will be localized at some point


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 26, 2012)

xgambit said:


> Also, dude, you can't help the mistakes for your name, your choice is so obscure and close to the far more recognized word 'anime,' you are GOING to get that mistake, especially when two very similar letters are transposed so close. Blame mortality, man!


I get those mistakes pretty often and i don't mind them, i wrote it as my title so i don't have to answer it every time or so that people notice before telling me i have a typo in my username.
Yeah i know, it's obscure but well, it's my name so screw it.


----------



## jamesaa (Jul 26, 2012)

I have both a 360 and a PS3, the PS3 still gets used frequently while the 360 has been in my cupboard since my last move (over a year ago now).

Not voting either way, but personally I prefer the PS3, to be honest I probably would get rid of the 360 if it wasn't for the occasional exclusive I may want to play.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 26, 2012)

jamesaa said:


> I have both a 360 and a PS3, the PS3 still gets used frequently while the 360 has been in my cupboard since my last move (over a year ago now).
> 
> Not voting either way, but personally I prefer the PS3, to be honest I probably would get rid of the 360 if it wasn't for the occasional exclusive I may want to play.



You just explained my situation the only difference is, i sold my 360


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 26, 2012)

I came into this thread and was presented with a really friggin' hard poll...
Dammit.

uuuuuuuuuuh.
I'd say PS3...not specifically because Graces is better than Vesperia, but because Valkyria Chronicles is god damn amazing and both consoles have most of the same games anyway.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 27, 2012)

A tales of fan should definitely go for ps3 as theres alot more for you there in the 'tales of' series.

With the consoles, if you are a big user of online gaming go for xbox. You get what you pay for. 
If you are more of a hardcore offline gamer, ps3 is alot more worth your time. The offline gaming library of ps3 is better. Gotta love them exclusive RPG's


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2012)

I voted Tales of graces because its on the ps3 so you can get tales of xillia as well.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 27, 2012)

Tales of Xillia?  Huh...I miss that part.  I heard there is part 2.  Plus someone already mention this thread.   Wow...that quite alot about ps3 cuz it much better than Xbox 360.  I do support Xbox 360 but small chance for ps3.  But most of you courage me about ps3.  It seem best one ever.  I do love Wii.  So I keep it cuz my wii is hacked.  So I wont sell it.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2012)

The 360 has the better online service and controller, so that would be my vote.

Again, though, they're both fine consoles. You're not going wrong with either.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 29, 2012)

Personally, I would get a PS3 because it has more (arguably better) exclusives but either console is okay.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jul 29, 2012)

Skip the video games and have your friend pay for an English course.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2012)

o.o Uh how about I am going take a class?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 29, 2012)

bradzx said:


> o.o Uh how about I am going take a class?


Are you really 23?
Ontopic if you like rpg's, ps3 is definately better.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2012)

I do love RPG game.  Well have to wait final result on tmw on 4:45 pm in EST.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 29, 2012)

bradzx said:


> I do love RPG games.  We'll have to wait for the final result tomorrow on 4:45 pm in EST.


hope this helps.
Ps3 has won already anyway, it has 8 more votes than the x360.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah indeed.  Well it better than nothing to stop.  So how I can stop the vote?


----------



## playallday (Jul 29, 2012)

.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh bummer.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2012)

Look like it pass 4:45 pm.  Well final result is ps3 and tales of grace f.  I am going close this thread, unless you guys suggest me buy rpg game for ps3, I will glad to hear it.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 29, 2012)

You won't regret buying the PS3, i still have my PS3 from launch and had many enjoyable gaming hours on it too.


----------



## bradzx (Jul 29, 2012)

Well since people told me, I feel like I am fan of ps3 or something like that.  I wonder how many rpg game that ps3 have.  :3 Can't wait to look up.


----------



## kel1986 (Aug 4, 2012)

You can choose both, 1 is you'r friend buying and the other you buy (or one of you'r parents)


----------



## bradzx (Aug 4, 2012)

He said one.  So I already told him I decided chose PS3 cuz most people told me about PS3.  I didn't know anything about PS3.  I do know some about XBOX 360.  Well there is one thing I know about PS3.  Game menu is same design as PSP game menu.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2012)

PS3. Beefier, slightly longer life expectancy compared to the aged XBox 360 which desperadely needs a successor at this point, free PSN access, BluRay support out-of-the-box, more and better homebrew, better "backups solutions". You made the right choice bradx.

Not dissing the XBox 360 by any means - it's a wonderful console and lately I'm enjoying Mass Effect 3 on XBox Live and it's a ton of fun, I just think the PS3 has the edge.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 4, 2012)

I do have Wii and I keep it because my wii is hack.  So I wont sell it.  I will buy some ps3 game like...Sonic Generation. I have that game in 3ds but man it is so boring and easy.  I want something more fun 3d stuff than 2d platform like 3ds does.  Boring.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 4, 2012)

You should buy spelling and language games first.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 4, 2012)

._.;    Uhh what?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 5, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> You should buy spelling and language games first.


1. You're not one to talk.
2. He's deaf and can't help it.
3. Step off yo.

@[member='bradzx']

PS3 has the superior amount and quality RPGs. You made the correct choice for what you wanted.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

Sterling said:


> PS3 has the superior amount and quality RPGs. You made the correct choice for what you wanted.



Except no Dragon Age Origins and the first Mass Effect. I'll throw in Lost Odyssey too if you wanted a JRPG.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > PS3 has the superior amount and quality RPGs. You made the correct choice for what you wanted.
> ...


I didn't say it had _everything_... You're right of course, but for the most part, PS3 has the best RPGs of this generation.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 5, 2012)

Sterling said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > You should buy spelling and language games first.
> ...


Okay, sorry if i sounded rude.
1.My English is that bad? Ouch
2.He's not deaf, he just has a faint hearing or however you spell it.
(If you want proof, here it is: http://gbatemp.net/blog/1451/entry-9522-time-for-you-to-hear-the-truth-about-me/)
3. What does being deaf have to do with the grammar anyway? Not like he's deaf at all.
Sure he may not be good at pronouncing it but that wouldn't impact his grammar or even his understanding of English.
I'm just saying he should get things to help him, as said in older posts. He doesn't seem to even notice/care.

And sorry for my bad English.

On topic: Can you mention some decent RPG's for the Ps3? I didn't get mine long ago and I'm fond of the genre (Aside from the Final Fantasy or Tales Of series).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



Well they both have Mass Effect 3 so best RPG of this generation issue solved.

TBH I can't think of any RPG exclusively for the PS3 that really outshines the Xbox 360.


----------



## Arras (Aug 5, 2012)

Does Valkyria Chronicles count as an RPG? At least try the demo, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

Arras said:


> Does Valkyria Chronicles count as an RPG? At least try the demo, it's pretty awesome.



I think it's a SRPG but I only played the second one. It's a fine game but I don't find it stands up to WRPGs.


----------



## Arras (Aug 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Does Valkyria Chronicles count as an RPG? At least try the demo, it's pretty awesome.
> ...


To each his own. I played the Mass Effect 3 demo and hated it


----------



## Depravo (Aug 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > PS3 has the superior amount and quality RPGs. You made the correct choice for what you wanted.
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



Oh, I always thought it was a typical Xbox 360-PC deal.

My bad.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


You had me all confused. I had to check my game collection to see if I'd dreamed it.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 5, 2012)

Animemaster - I believe you mean hard to hearing. if you try to say about spell.

Yeah, I have make right choice for PS3.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 5, 2012)

It simply factors down to one thing:
Get what your friends got.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 5, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Animemaster - I believe you mean hard to hearing. if you try to say about spell.
> 
> Yeah, I have make right choice for PS3.


Sorry but as far as i know that's not correct either.
I have something to talk about on PM.


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> On topic: Can you mention some decent RPG's for the Ps3? I didn't get mine long ago and I'm fond of the genre (Aside from the Final Fantasy or Tales Of series).



Valkria Chonicles, Nier and Eternal Sonata. I;d stay clear of Shit Ocean: The Last Hope.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait, Eternal Sonata have PS3?  I thought it only XBOX 360.

Edit - Yow!  Tales of Vesperia is getting catch up.  Everypony I mean everybody, vote Tales of Grace f, please.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Wait, Eternal Sonata have PS3?  I thought it only XBOX 360.
> 
> Edit - Yow!  Tales of Vesperia is getting catch up.  Everypony I mean everybody, vote Tales of Grace f, please.



A) Did you just say everypony? Get the fuck off.
B) If your mind is already made up on Tales of Graces F, why even bother having the poll anymore and encouraging people to vote for the option you already have decided on?
C) Just because you said everypony I'm gonna vote Tales of Vesperia. Besides I've been subtly suggesting the Xbox 360 anyway.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

Get both, or a PS3.  Heck, just get a better PC, then you get the best deal; you can't go wrong making the PC your main game console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Get both, or a PS3.  Heck, just get a better PC, then you get the best deal; you can't go wrong making the PC your main game console.



His friend is buying him one and not everyone has the funds for the other, let alone an expensive gaming PC.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Get both, or a PS3.  Heck, just get a better PC, then you get the best deal; you can't go wrong making the PC your main game console.
> ...


It's not a bad idea to just take the money and save up for something more (such as parts for a better computer or another game console).  But as I said, I suggest PS3 if only 1, and both if possible.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 5, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Wait, Eternal Sonata have PS3?  I thought it only XBOX 360.
> 
> Edit - Yow!  Tales of Vesperia is getting catch up.  Every*pony* I mean everybody, vote Tales of Grace f, please.


(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
But on-topic, I'd say PS3 as a personal preference due to the exclusives and that I just like the controller more - but your mileage may vary on that.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 5, 2012)

It's actually the controller that spoil things for me regarding my PS3.... 15 minutes of WipEout HD is enough for hand cramp every time... Strange too, as I had no problems with the pad on the PS1 or 2 - it's the 360 pad that's spoiled me really! Bear in mind I am 6ft 3in - I'm sure people with smaller hands will have less problems!

Problems aside (and I've got niggles with my 360 too!), you made the right choice with the PS3 if it's the JRPG's you like - there's simply more choice, and a couple of really good looking titles coming in the near future too!


----------



## bradzx (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, I finish cancel vote poll because ps3 is winner cuz I already mention last sunday in last week final result and winner is ps3.   So, any suggest for ps3 game, that will be great cuz I love learn more about ps3.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 6, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Wait, Eternal Sonata have PS3?  I thought it only XBOX 360.



Just thought i'd point out, Eternal Sonata for the PS3 is way better.
They revamped a few things to make the combat system work better, added content, and just did some other crap I forgot about.
Much better.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 6, 2012)

well as far as rpgs are concerned I'll name the ones I know of.

Resonance of fate
star ocean: the last hope
Eternal sonata
Trinity universe
cross edge
atellier series (theres 3 of em I think but I only know of rorona and tottori)
enchanted arms
hyperdimension neptunia and it's sequel mk2
final fantasy 13 and 13-2
disgea 4
record of the agarest war series (I think 3 are out now. zero is a prologue but second game)
sonic's ultimate sega genises collection (for the phantasy star games and shining series 7 rpgs in all)

there are some others too but I can't think of them. You also will have access to a bunch of playstation 1 rpgs through the PSN such as the final fantasies, grandia, and a few other gems.

My best kinda an rpg but not really series is Yakuza 3 and 4. the other two games are on ps2 but 3 hasa recap mode to tell you the whole backstory. it's pretty much shenmu or bouncer if you played those. a brawler type sandbox game with a weapon/armor system, tons of side quests, a leveling up system and is very story driven.

Hope this helps in getting you ready for your ps3! it has a lot going for it


----------



## bradzx (Aug 6, 2012)

J-Machine said:


> well as far as rpgs are concerned I'll name the ones I know of.
> 
> Resonance of fate
> star ocean: the last hope
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZFzSK1nKHk


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 6, 2012)

oh I forgot the ar tornelco series continues onto the ps3 but from what I hear it's pretty much a stand alone game so you can just buy it without caring about the other games before it. but ya like I said, the ps3 has a lot of rpgs. it also has a zelda clone called 3d dot game hero, a manhunt clone using stuffed animals called naughty bear....

really the best advice I can give you is to go to gamefaqs.com go to the ps3 databse, choose your genre in the list under the alphabet, and just start clicking on games. they usually have the pictures, reviews, and if you still arent sure if you would like the game, a simple youtube search will net you gameplay footage after.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 6, 2012)

bradzx said:


> J-Machine said:
> 
> 
> > well as far as rpgs are concerned I'll name the ones I know of.
> ...


That's how you thank him for helping you so much?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 6, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> bradzx said:
> 
> 
> > J-Machine said:
> ...


Well I'm guessing he did that because the choice was made a few posts before that.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 6, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Well I'm guessing he did that because the choice was made a few posts before that.


The guy didn't tell him to get a ps3, but told him about some suggested RPG's it had like he requested.


bradzx said:


> Ok, I finish cancel vote poll because ps3 is winner cuz I already mention last sunday in last week final result and winner is ps3.   So, any suggest for ps3 game, that will be great cuz I love learn more about ps3.


----------



## ChristopherSmith (Aug 6, 2012)

my personal choice would be ps3 but the 360 has lots going for it too.

is your friend buying new? if thats the case why not buy 2nd hand - you could probably pick up both used for the price of one new... (although you may be looking at the fat/mk1 model of each)


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 6, 2012)

i think the stewie thing was his way of saying "mind blown" remember his use of the english language isnt the greatest so his interpretation of things could very well be different than ours.


----------



## bradzx (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah.  Like J-M said.  I thought those game on list have Xbox 360 but also ps3 too.  I feel like my head is going explode so that why I put stewie put gun in mouth.


----------

